# Crossover activo para salida amplificada ¿como?



## SERBice (Sep 23, 2009)

Estuve viendo varios posts pero todos los que encontre son sobre crossovers pasivos o bien son para instalar antes del amplificador, el problema es que yo queiro ponerlos en el auto (a la salida del stereo), y por lo tanto no puedo ponerlo antes de la potencia.


Alguien sabe si existe/se puede colocar un crossover activo en una linea amplificada?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

edit: estuve buscando y encontre un crossover en pablin (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm), alguien sabe si puede usarse este a la salida de la potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2009)

Si vas a trabajar con potencia, salida de autostereo, lo que necesitas es un filtro pasa-bajos (Pasivo) junto con un filtro pasa-altos (También pasivo)

Si eventualmente colocaras un crossover activo a la salida de tu stereo, necesitarías volver a amplificar, 2 amplificador, uno para graves y otro para agudos.


----------



## SERBice (Sep 23, 2009)

De acuerdo, entonces hare eso 8aunque me demandara mas dinero y trabajo).

Yo tengo un Pioneer 7000BT, necesitaria una potencia por lo menos equivalente (si es mas, pues mejor). Con TDA 2050 se puede armar una potencia equivalente o mejor?


Necesitaria que me orientaran mas o menos, necesito 4 potencias o 4? (es decir, 2 para gudos y 2 para bajos?)....

puedo usar la potencia del equipo para los medios y agudos, filtrar de manera activa y luego potenciar los graves?, caso contrario tendria que recablear el circuito de cables del audo y es un embrollo.


Nuevamente muchas gracias, espero que puedan orientarme


----------



## SERBice (Sep 28, 2009)

Nadie mas tiene interes en darme una manho?... por mi parte estoy probando unha potencia (mono) que recien hice con un tda2050, suena bien aunque esperaba algo mas.


----------



## rodr0 (Sep 28, 2009)

es la unica manera con filtros pasivos si manejas ya amplificada. este es el link donde estan los calculos para los filtros pasivos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

despues, estuve viendo ese stereo que tenes en internet (es este? http://cordobacapital.olx.com.ar/stereo-pioneer-7000-bt-mp3-bluetooth-usb-ipod-iid-33498463) y veo que tiene 3 salidas RCA que ahi le podes conectar los crossover activos y despues amplificar. con un stereo asi y si la economia me lo permitiese, haria un filtro activo para cada rango en cada salida RCA.

espero te sirva. saludos


----------



## SERBice (Sep 28, 2009)

:O No sabia que mi estereo tenia salida preamplificada (no lo instale yo), luego mirare la data del estereo a ver cuantas salidas tiene y todos sus detalles.

Entonces con un filtro activo en cada salida auxiliar con su respectiva potencia deberia funcionarme bien ¿verdad?...

estuve (y estoy) probando potencias con los TDA2040/50, en modo simple y modo puente, pero me acabo de dar cuenta que necesito una fuente partida, y en lo posible de mas de 12v, asi pues se me presentan dos inconvenientes (ya que no se mucho, me defiendo, pero no se mucho), deberia partir la tension del auto en 2 para tener tension positiva, negativa y GND y ademas deberia elevarla, si alguien pudiera darme un link o decirme como hago esto lo agradecere.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola. seguramente tu estereo teniendo 3 salidas rca tiene la posibilidad de conectar una potencia para graves (sw generalmente) y dos amplificador con corte de frecuencia de 125 hz para arriba de manera de no tener ruidos molestos en el auto poe los parlantes de las puertas o panles. sube el manual o analizalo y luego seguimos.

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## rodr0 (Sep 28, 2009)

SERBice dijo:


> :O No sabia que mi estereo tenia salida preamplificada (no lo instale yo), luego mirare la data del estereo a ver cuantas salidas tiene y todos sus detalles.
> 
> Entonces con un filtro activo en cada salida auxiliar con su respectiva potencia deberia funcionarme bien ¿verdad?...
> 
> estuve (y estoy) probando potencias con los TDA2040/50, en modo simple y modo puente, pero me acabo de dar cuenta que necesito una fuente partida, y en lo posible de mas de 12v, asi pues se me presentan dos inconvenientes (ya que no se mucho, me defiendo, pero no se mucho), deberia partir la tension del auto en 2 para tener tension positiva, negativa y GND y ademas deberia elevarla, si alguien pudiera darme un link o decirme como hago esto lo agradecere.



no conozco mucho esos integrados, pero por mi te recomendaria el tda7377
que es cuadrafonico o stereo segun como a vos te guste. aca te dejo el link del thread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificador-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

es de unos 20 o 30 wats x 2 creo dependiendo de la tension de entrada. ideal para NO graves ^^

sino, ya un poco mas caro este integrado ya cuadrafonico que es de 25 x 4 tda7562 o tda7560 que es de 45 x 4 (ideales tambien para no graves)

y para mover un woofer, usaria un tda1562 que parece rendir bastante bien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/


va, mas o menos es como me gustaria dejar el auto de mami 

mira este ejemplo de como podes llegar a hacerlo (esto tengo planeado yo)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/filtro-activo-3-bandas-amplificador-x-6-a-24316/

el filtro ese no se donde esta el link y para sacar +-12 V uso un circuito que esta ahi en la imagen con un lm2575

los circuitos para cada CI estan en este foro o bien buscalos en www.datasheetcatalog.com

espero te sirva, saludos

si estoy errado en algo, solo digan


----------

